# mtd 5/22 engine swap help.



## griff (Mar 1, 2014)

I am in the process of swapping the engine and am stuck. How do you remove the shaft with the transmission on it? I have removed both of bolts on each end and removed the pin but it wont budge.What do you suggest i do.
Thanks in advance for your help.

Griff


----------



## griff (Mar 1, 2014)

Disregard guys , i got it.


----------

